# Magazine name



## nutts

Good news and bad news I'm afraid.

The name "quattro" is an Audi reserved word.   so even though it's won, we can't use it for the name.

The good news is that "AbsoluTTe" pushed "Quattro" very close. So I propose that unless we have any major reasons why not.... that the TTOC magazine name is
http://www.********.co.uk/gallery/nutts/absolutte.jpg

So ANY major problems with the name?


----------



## moley

Absolutely ;D no probs with me - looks good,

Lets get the mag rolling.

Moley


----------



## KevinST

;D ;D ;D


----------



## kmpowell

absoluTTe 'what'?

I have a few suggestions...... [smiley=jester.gif]


----------



## PaulS

AbsoluTTe is fine, but with it being an adjective, it is suggesting something further? No doubt, one or two [smiley=jester.gif] amongst us, will suggest something stooopid Â ??? Â 

Don't want this to turn into another long debate, but what happened to TTotal? 
(nothing to do with the other Â [smiley=jester.gif] on the forum Â ;D)

I've always thought that was the best name but it wasn't on the voting website?


----------



## ccc

Not wishing to be picky, but being picky - 'absolute' is both a noun and an adjective, so grammatically there's no problem!


----------



## TTotal

Yeh what happened to the FSP [smiley=jester.gif] ? AbsoluTTe is fine, its just a name, for just a magazine, for just a club, about just a .......car. :-[ I think we have got it wrong,it dont have the pizzazz,(Could be a mag for vodka drinkers- we shouldnt have a problem getting adverts from Absolute !LOL....does it immediately tell you what the mag is about or what it stands for ? but WTF do I know. The important thing is that we have a name and we can move on to the next stage(s) of the birth of our mag. Well done all who spent a lot of time getting into all sorts of new territory and maybe possibly feeling a little flat cos we're not all mexican waving our congrats to them, well done chaps.


----------



## GRANNY

I had a conversation with someone at the EGM, Who like myself thought that Quattro was a good name.
But i was told that we wern't able to use it as it was already spoken for.
So i was very surprised to see it in the poll in the first place,Then it wins, Then it cant win.
Is this whats known as a break down in communications. 
Personally i dont think that Absolutte sounds as good as Quattro. "2p" Thrown in


----------



## Jac-in-a-Box

I must admit to liking "Quattro"..but "Absolutte" looks good, especially if Mark's graphic is going to be used on the mag. 

Looking forward to first edition 

Jackie x


----------



## Guest

> Don't want this to turn into another long debate, but what happened to TTotal?
> (nothing to do with the other Â [smiley=jester.gif] on the forum Â ;D)
> 
> I've always thought that was the best name but it wasn't on the voting website?


ok with AbsoluTTe... 

but i also you like to know what happened to the TTotal name... i thought it was high up on the 1st round of votings.. and then disappeared .. :-/


----------



## moley

> Yeh what happened to the FSP [smiley=jester.gif] ? AbsoluTTe is fine, its just a name, for just a magazine, for just a club, about just a .......car. :-[ I think we have got it wrong,it dont have the pizzazz,(Could be a mag for vodka drinkers- we shouldnt have a problem getting adverts from Absolute !LOL....


... and TTotal has absoluTTely nothing to do with drink ;D

There was TTotally TT but I don't want to open this can of worms again.

I'd be happy with absoluTTe - there's something definite about it ;D

Moley


----------



## KevinST

Taken from â€œThe TT Storyâ€.


> Peter Schreyer has this to say: â€œThis term â€˜absoluteâ€™ seemed to crop up all the time during the design phase. We were determined that the TT should be an â€˜absoluteâ€™ design in its overall outline, its joint and panel lines, In fact everything. Even the smallest sketches had to conform to this principle. Are the ventilation outlets â€˜absoluteâ€™ enough? Is that an â€˜absoluteâ€™ headlight? If anything fell short of this definition, we threw it out and started again.â€


----------



## PaulS

Kevin - AbsoluTTe sounds fine with me now


----------



## nutts

The first poll included 30 names and the result was as follows

QuaTTro 25% 
The TTimes 16% 
AbsoluTTe 13% 
sTTyle 13% 
Drive iTT 10% 
oTT 9% 
ExciTTe 5% 
6TTh Gear 4% 
Pure TT 3% 
GestalTT 1% 
SubTTle 1% 
Audi TTimes 0% 
AvanTTi 0% 
EnthusiasTT 0% 
EnTThusiast 0% 
FanaTTic 0% 
FuTTure 0% 
passionaTTe 0% 
PresTTige 0% 
Schon 0% 
SporTT 0% 
ToTTal 0% 
ToTTallY TT 0% 
TT Magazine 0% 
TTechnik 0% 
TTecnique 0% 
TTempo 0% 
TTOC Magazine 0% 
TToTTal 0% 
uTTerings 0%

So we did have "TToTTal", "ToTTal", "ToTTallY TT" in the poll and NO-ONE voted for them!

From this we agreed on the first poll that the top five would then be selected for a second poll.

The results of that are as follows

QuaTTro 40% 
AbsoluTTe 35% 
The TTimes 11% 
sTTyle 9% 
Drive iTT 4%

When we started the polls we didn't know, but did suspect that "Quattro" maybe a reserved Audi word... rather than wait (which theoretically could have been months, but was infact about 2 weeks), we included it in the list (Quattro was actually my favourite too and I was gutted when we couldn't used it).


----------



## beastty

Good with me - [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif] [smiley=thumbsup.gif]

[smiley=mexicanwave.gif]


----------



## clokey

Superb ;D

Perhaps the magazine committee can look at getting the reason for the mag name into the copy somewhere for the first issue ..... while some of us have read the TT story and fully understand the reasons, not everyone will. Would be good to explain it.

I for one am very glad it has not ended up with a total TT focus ... as it comes with TT Owners Club subscription I hope it should be obvious what the content will be! 

Yippee, now we have a name, so how long is left for getting content ready to before the first issue !!? Exciting !


----------



## Guest

ooops sorry that one above was posted by me, but clokey was logged in on the laptop ... oooops.

In fact it would be very difficult for him to post as it is 4am in Washington at the moment, so I hope he is sleeping !

Perhaps he could sleepforum!


----------



## Kell

Funny you should metion that zozza as it's something I've already spoken to KevinST about - so I can find the quote in its entirety.


----------



## Carlos

Dunno why but all this TT mag stuff has passed me by :-/

Suppose I ought to pay more attention.

Glad the name is sorted. Quit carping everyone. I like absoluTTe.


----------



## TTotal

Gang, maybe a daft suggestion, just saw my password for my work pc ( DOH! what security ?)

Its very very simple and may be a name for the mag.

_audiTT_


----------



## davidg

John you have stolen MY password


----------



## TTotal

David, I bet at least half of us are using it !(But dont tell anyone !)


----------



## nickyb

TTotal....

if you read your suggestion, as one would any other word in the english dictionary.....it would sound like "audit" which....a bit of lateral thinking here guys....is when you check/stock take/examine further/disect what you have got.

now surely thats what the mag will be doing for........TT's! 

good suggestion TTotal! i like it!

NickyB


----------



## TTotal

Why thank you young lady !

All those brains....and looks too !

I never thought of that myself. :

:-*


----------



## GRANNY

> Why thank you young lady !
> 
> All those brains....and looks too !
> 
> I never thought of that myself. Â :
> 
> :-*


HOG WASH ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D ;D


----------



## TTotal

No , dont think the name Hog Wash is that suitable for a magazine for TT owners, but I could be wrong ... ???


----------



## Rhod_TT

> Peter Schreyer has this to say: â€œThis term â€˜absoluteâ€™ seemed to crop up all the time during the design phase. We were determined that the TT should be an â€˜absoluteâ€™ design in its overall outline, its joint and panel lines, In fact everything. Even the smallest sketches had to conform to this principle. Are the ventilation outlets â€˜absoluteâ€™ enough? Is that an â€˜absoluteâ€™ headlight? If anything fell short of this definition, we threw it out and started again.â€


This little excerpt has won me over to the absoluTTe mag name so I think a similar passage to feature in the 'editorial' on the first page. Makes sure people know why it's called absoluTTe. Maybe a tie in with the absoluTTe logo and some text.

i.e.

absoluTTe
the â€˜absoluteâ€™ design

on the top of the front cover (or wherever).


----------



## nutts

We already have a little article planned on "what's in a name?" by Kell on the mag name absouTTe.


----------



## Rhod_TT

Missed the boat with that one then didn't I.


----------



## nutts

Of course, it you want to write it.... I'm sure Kell won't mind : 



> Missed the boat with that one then didn't I. Â


----------



## Kell

Article is written...

Titled *What's in a name?"*


----------



## Rhod_TT

Fhewww!


----------

